# Sunday August 28, 2011 Detroit Third Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet



## koolbikes (May 25, 2011)

Bring out those Vintage, Classic, Road & Track Bicycles & Parts 
August 28, 2011 8am - 2pm
Located at BIKE TECH & Balduck Park
18401 E. Warren 
Detroit, MI 48236

Refreshments & Food Available.
For Additional Information : 313-884-2453
Vendor Space Available :
$25- Early Registration
$30- Day of Show
Table Rental $5 additional


----------



## koolbikes (Aug 2, 2011)

*BIKE TECH Swap Meet August 28, 2011*

Any Bicycle Vendors or Spectators attending the BIKE TECH Swap Meet ?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 2, 2011)

Is this mostly geared towards road and track bikes or is it for everything?


----------



## koolbikes (Aug 4, 2011)

jpromo said:


> Is this mostly geared towards road and track bikes or is it for everything?




jpromo,
This Show & Swap is geared toward everything bicycle's but there is a big Road & Track following.
I bought some Schwinn Sting-ray & middleweight stuff there last year, always some great parts finds and you have to visit the Bike Tech store to see all the vintage stuff.


----------

